# Adjusting to a new life



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Although you might think that you will never adjust to your knew life here in the U.S. You will need to just relax and let it all flow in. There are a lot of cultural differences here than in many other countries and trying to understand what is going on can be difficult as well. 

Many people need to learn to go with the flow and learn as much as about the area in which you are living. That is the easiest way to adjust to the area and the lifestyles that come along with living in such a diverse country.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

It's hard, though. Everyday life is frustrating enough, but adding the differences of a new country on top of that can be rough, at least at first. I think it takes a minimum of six months. 

I just read Bill Bryson's book about moving back to America, and it was pretty funny. There's a book by an Italian man, too, that I enjoyed a lot. It's helps to read about the adjustments others make, especially if they can make you laugh.


----------

